# Progress



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

Started adding colour. Thin layers of paint, but it's good to see things coming together. 

Still haven't designed the foreground yet, but I suppose I can do that while waiting for the paint to dry!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It's coming along nicely Lashdown.


----------



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

Started on the bird. Colour is slightly dull. Dark room with a side light.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmmm, it's already seeing very cool :3


----------



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

Just hope it looks cool by the end!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

What you have done is great!


----------

